# Here is a letter about the USAT VS. AAU



## terryl965 (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought this was a great way of mending a fence in the TKD war and it reminded me what TKD is truely about. Have a read and see if you agree. This was on LadyTKD site, I understand everything it is about TKD and still sometimes I forget what is truely important in evryone training the look and gesture of the student and thier developement.
*from Master Angel Aranzamendi: *

Master Friello

After reading you attachment titled Two Masters I wanted to immediately respond as I was extremely disappointed at your uncompromising position and rather inflammatory threats.  But better reason and Colorado Taekwondo matters gave me a few days to reflect on your position. I do not serve two masters I serve only God and I work for the Great State of Colorado! Your thoughts and tone in the letter "Two Masters" are of a conduct unbecoming a CEO of any organization.  Furthermore I'd like to know who in your organization does not work with other Taekwondo organizations from time to time, including yourself.  Your entire AAU Coaching staff with exception of one have worked in 2009-2010 with USAT.  I saw more than 50% of your current AAU Team members try out for USAT team and quite a few of the juniors made both teams.  So are you implying that if I or any other coach have an an athlete who can win at both that you will in some way interfere with that?  I think you are best served developing AAU Taekwondo and fostering a spirit of true friendship among everyone.  I believe that we can all work together because this Korean Martial Art has many first names, (AAU,USAT,ATA,ITF,etc.) but we all share a common last name which is Taekwondo.  You state that Montana and Colorado are little territories but have you ever thought that if your so called Big territories were adopting the inclusive grassroots efforts I am implementing in Colorado that maybe their memberships would grow from 1500 to 3000.  Colorado has tripled in AAU memberships since you appointed me.  I will continue to work for the betterment of Colorado Taekwondo.  It is all about bringing people together and giving great events with great numbers. Here in Colorado we work hard to guarantee parents that their children will have fair and even competition and not a demo match against a person 20lbs heavier or several belts higher.  Developing AAU in  Colorado is not inhibited by USAT but rather by the lack of coordination and cooperation between school owners.  Over the last year and a half I have coordinated Colorado using the Colorado Google calendar where we all schedule our events.  And yes even USA-Taekwondo, whom is much bigger than the little territory, has the courtesy of informing me of their upcoming events as what sense does it make to have an AAU State championship on March 6th 2010 and a USAT Regional Qualifier on March 6th 2010.  That almost happened had there not been lines of communication between my friend Mark Kaufmann and myself.  Taekwondo is not about AAU or USAT but it is about inspiring a child to dream with representing their country. Taekwondo is about and seeing a parent standing proud and smiling.  That is what I do, it is what I strive to deliver in Colorado.  I will do whatever it takes to bring my State together and that will include AAU even after you remove me as whomever you appoint will come to me for assistance and guess what.  I will provide it.   But you are entitled to your point of view so I will wait for your response via email. Should you choose to replace me you will deny Colorado athletes the possibility of a District Qualifier for Nationals forcing them to go to a different state. Furthermore consider that the accomplishments below are a model for any district to model and improve on.  Here is what I accomplished in just one year:

I brought 260 members to AAU in 2009 and that I am well on my way to reach 300 in 2010.  We statrted with 60.
I conducted 5 free five hour clinics promoting AAU Taekwondo in 2009 bringing many schools and coaches together, and I have same number scheduled for 2010
We gave beautiful Free Colorado AAU Jackets to over 60 Blackbelts whom won 1st at the 2009 AAU State Championship
I ran a successful 2009 State Championship 
I hosted the 1st ever Colorado Team trials using  IR Referees and thus selected 8 athletes whom we then sponsored to AAU Nationals (www.aaucolorado.com)

4 Colorado athletes are currently on your National teams.  And this little territory is home to two of your AAU National Coaches. Olympian Barbara Kunkel and George Martinez Senior.
I had a date and initial plans for a Region 10 Championship in the fall to kick off the 2011 season with a bang but I guess arguments of the past which are not affecting AAU Taekwondo growth in region 10 will deny AAU that expansion!   
It was my goal to increase membership in Region 10 to 1000 and I believe I could do it by end of 2011
AAU Taekwondo is a great organization and I would like to continue running the program but it is up to you. I will always stand up for my GREAT STATE!  If you do keep me on do understand that I work with everyone as I believe in cooperation and inclusion of all.  I leave you with this.

On Jan 16th we had a five hour clinic free of charge and we had 22 members join AAU on Jan 30th I had Chris Martinez a former AAU Team member and now top USAT player give a SPECTACULAR seminar to over 60 athletes, over 20 joined USAT. Both events were phenomenal but there was a moment that stands out as a true testament of why we are all involved in Taekwondo.  Chris Martinez was speaking at the end of the workout about what he thinks of and feels as he salutes the American Flag.  Chris spoke clearly and with inspiring words about how he promised to be the very best on that day and secondly was he achieving his goal of making his parents proud. It was an inspirational message and I was captivated but then I saw an 8yr old little boy, Mathew Trujillo, quietly sobbing as he watched Chris.  Concerned I walked over thinking the 3 hr seminar had been too much but then we bowed out and I latter asked the parents what was wrong.  Mathew was moved and inspired by Chris Martinez words about the US Flag.  Mathew loves our flag and could not contain his tears.  Mathew is registered with AAU and with USAT for 2010. But what Mathew taught me is that he loves our country and that we are all bonded by our love of Taekwondo.  I am proud to have brought Chris Martinez to inspire Colorado young minds. Mathews tears were sincere and all I need to keep bringing the very best to Colorado.

-- 
Attentively;
Master Angel Aranzamendi                6th Dan Kukkiwon Certified - Colorado State President -                                                                        Region 10 AAU Taekwondo Director 

A-Team Taekwondo CO AAU H.Q.


----------



## d1jinx (Feb 8, 2010)

Nicely put.  I like that he spoke out.  I like that he is showing how the 2 does co-exsist.  

But as with life, truth does not always prevail and I hope his remarks does not cost him his position.  He is better used where he is and to loose him sounds as if it will be a loss for both sides.  

Now this is where Friello's character will show.  His response will be crucial.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 8, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> Nicely put. I like that he spoke out. I like that he is showing how the 2 does co-exsist.
> 
> But as with life, truth does not always prevail and I hope his remarks does not cost him his position. He is better used where he is and to loose him sounds as if it will be a loss for both sides.
> 
> Now this is where Friello's character will show. His response will be crucial.


 

Even Friello will not remove him, he has done alot for both orgs. over the years and is too recognized as a goodwill person for the sport of TKD.


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope that cooler heads prevail!


----------



## Miles (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a very nice letter.

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 9, 2010)

you know I am leaving for Vegas tomorrow and man I hope that the USAT and AAU can find a common place for peace for those athletes that go to both orgs. I would hate to have to choose one or the other since I live in America. That would be against thew American way.


----------



## wantmytkd (Feb 10, 2010)

This letter is a big black eye to Taekwondo and the AAU. Mr. Friello you should be embarrassed at your behavior. 
Many people have been working very hard over the years to get these two organizations to work together for the athletes. You just came in and destroyed all their hard work. Shame on you!
You've been in power too long, time to resign!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2010)

wanymytkd tell us how it is Mr. Friello has ruin TKD, remember it takes two to make a argument and the USAT has done it fair share too. I mean do you remember when Askinas took over and all the promises of fair play, where has that gone? I stay each org has alot to improve on but to blame one man is just bad in my humble opinion.


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 10, 2010)

wantmytkd said:


> This letter is a big black eye to Taekwondo and the AAU. Mr. Friello you should be embarrassed at your behavior.
> Many people have been working very hard over the years to get these two organizations to work together for the athletes. You just came in and destroyed all their hard work. Shame on you!
> You've been in power too long, time to resign![/QUOTE
> 
> I have been one who has been working at the grassroots level for the 2 orgs to come together.  I do not agree with everything that Mr Friello says.  I think that your post is just as inflammatory and certainly won't help!  Calling for resignations will not bring both sides together.  Everyone needs to take a step back and calm down!


----------



## cmassman (Feb 10, 2010)

This whole USAT and AAU thing reminds me of something that happen in frist grade. I think they both need to spend some time in timeout.


----------

